# The Happy Meal Project



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Gross.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/yblog_upsho...ppy-meal-resists-decomposition-for-six-months


----------



## Mcnab (Oct 13, 2010)

Tasty.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I guess only real food decomposes.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hmmm.interesting FOOD FOR THOUGHT! Does it not rot because it's so dried out and un-moist? Is hi salt a factor? Would a home made burger & fries decompose if just left sitting on a plate?? I might actually try this one...what the hell- put it on top of my fridge & forget about it...I'm sure the homemade fries would have to be sliced equally as thin.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

It doesn't rot because it's happy. More proof that a positive attitude will help you live longer.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

And I can attest to the fact that McD's fries do NOT mold..ever. I've found a year old + one under the car seat and it was just withered and hard. (giggles)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

McHappy McJerky!


----------

